# Ssd Black Friday



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2018)

Hey guys just wondering if anybody noticed any good deals for Ssd drives for black Friday? I'm in the market for a Samsung evo 850 2tb ssd drive.
I have looked around d but notice g as yet has caught me attention.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 22, 2018)

Sandisk 3D SSD? http://a.co/d/clDZbyE (Amazon US) and https://www.amazon.fr/Disque-SanDisk-vitesse-lecture-SDSSDH3-1T00-G25/dp/B071KGRXRG (Amazon FR).


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Sandisk 3D SSD? http://a.co/d/clDZbyE (Amazon US) and https://www.amazon.fr/Disque-SanDisk-vitesse-lecture-SDSSDH3-1T00-G25/dp/B071KGRXRG (Amazon FR).


Great post thank you.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 22, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Great post thank you.


BH has the Evo for even less - https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1382499-REG/samsung_mz_76e1t0b_am_860_evo_1tb_internal.html


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 22, 2018)

The 860 has been that price, at amazon too, for a while now that is not a BF price. FWIW


----------



## woodslanding (Nov 22, 2018)

I just bought: Intel 660p Series M.2 2280 2TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEKNW020T8X1. 

2 Terabytes of NVME for $250! It's new technology that doesn't have the write cycles of the current stuff, but it does have a 5 year warranty.... probably just fine for storing samples!

www.newegg.com


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2018)

woodslanding said:


> I just bought: Intel 660p Series M.2 2280 2TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEKNW020T8X1.
> 
> 2 Terabytes of NVME for $250! It's new technology that doesn't have the write cycles of the current stuff, but it does have a 5 year warranty.... probably just fine for storing samples!
> 
> www.newegg.com


That's a great deal man, I'll look into it but unfortunately I really need a sata ssd, primarily a samsung evo as I already have two and both work like a dream.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys much appreciated. You guys are awesome


----------



## randybobandy (Nov 22, 2018)

This is on for the UK, think same worldwide...


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 22, 2018)

Use discount code BF20 and the price on this 2TB Micron SSD drops to $200. Cheapest I've ever seen it.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/thekeykey/product/192645/


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2018)

cadenzajon said:


> Use discount code BF20 and the price on this 2TB Micron SSD drops to $200. Cheapest I've ever seen it.
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/thekeykey/product/192645/


Unfortunately not for residents within Europe


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey people i am just about to pull the trigger on a Crucial MX500 2TB SSD, and wondered if anyone has any experience with them, i'm planning on cloning my existing 2TB HHD onto the new SSD. I am currently running 2x 1TB Samsung Evo 850 which i find faultless but i'm unsure how Crucial compare, any advice would be appreciated. 

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_7?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=ssd+2tb+intern&sprefix=ssd+2tb%2Ccomputers%2C201&crid=2377SUJCV2S7F


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 24, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Hey people i am just about to pull the trigger on a Crucial MX500 2TB SSD, and wondered if anyone has any experience with them, i'm planning on cloning my existing 2TB HHD onto the new SSD. I am currently running 2x 1TB Samsung Evo 850 which i find faultless but i'm unsure how Crucial compare, any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_7?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=ssd+2tb+intern&sprefix=ssd+2tb%2Ccomputers%2C201&crid=2377SUJCV2S7F (https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_7?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&amp;url=search-alias=computers&amp;field-keywords=ssd+2tb+intern&amp;sprefix=ssd+2tb,computers,201&amp;crid=2377SUJCV2S7F)


Isn't the Sandisk 3d SSD cheaper?


----------



## pmountford (Nov 24, 2018)

No problems with Crucial SSD's here - been using Crucial for years and was thinking of buying the very same MX500 2TB drive too.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 24, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Isn't the Sandisk 3d SSD cheaper?


Yes your its cheaper but i haven't heard much about Sandisk so i was unsure, do you run Sandisk SSD's?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 24, 2018)

pmountford said:


> No problems with Crucial SSD's here - been using Crucial for years and was thinking of buying the very same MX500 2TB drive too.


Have you ever cloned a crucial drive, i have heard the cloning software is not as good as Samsungs.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 24, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Yes your its cheaper but i haven't heard much about Sandisk so i was unsure, do you run Sandisk SSD's?


I'm currently mainly using https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01F9G46Q8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these SSDs) (500go, and cheaper) with https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B014T3JRFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these external SATA cables) and here's my benchmarks (writing speed is a bit faster than the screenshots, and reading spead is very good).

So far I'm happy with them, and considering buying the 2To now from DE store (which is using 3D Nand memory, so supposed to be faster... dunno with my SATA cable though)


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 24, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> I'm currently mainly using https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B01F9G46Q8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these SSDs) (500go, and cheaper) with https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B014T3JRFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these external SATA cables) and here's my benchmarks (writing speed is a bit faster than the screenshots, and reading spead is very good).
> 
> So far I'm happy with them, and considering buying the 2To now from DE store (which is using 3D Nand memory, so supposed to be faster... dunno with my SATA cable though)


Wow this looks good i will have to a bit of research on these but the performance looks stellar.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 24, 2018)

pmountford said:


> No problems with Crucial SSD's here - been using Crucial for years and was thinking of buying the very same MX500 2TB drive too.


I second that. I currently have 2 of my 4 bays (Akitio thunder3 Quad mini) with a raid 0 2x 500gb mx500’s ive never had an issue! Great drives I also have an EVO 1tb in there as well. All have had 0 issues over the past few years.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 25, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Have you ever cloned a crucial drive, i have heard the cloning software is not as good as Samsungs.


No. Never cloned so can't comment.


----------



## Fox (Nov 26, 2018)

Any Cyber Monday deals?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2018)

Just bought 2 x rare ASRock Z97m WS motherboards from their Industrial Rack Division for 250 last week.

Today score.
2 x Samsung 950 Pro M.2 256GB models for 200 bucks.
DDR3-1600 8GB Modules in a pair for 139 bucks. Bought 2.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 26, 2018)

Crucial 2TB MX500 for 208.99$ that’s the lowest I’ve seen a 2TB. The deal is on Amazon, looks to be for today only.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Crucial 2TB MX500 for 208.99$ that’s the lowest I’ve seen a 2TB. The deal is on Amazon, looks to be for today only.


Hey can you link that here please? I looked for that but couldn't find it. Cheers


----------



## zvenx (Nov 26, 2018)

Here you go:


Hmmm vi-control isn't allowing me to post a valid link



rsp


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> Crucial 2TB MX500 for 208.99$ that’s the lowest I’ve seen a 2TB. The deal is on Amazon, looks to be for today only.


Hell I thought I was done.
Nice share..


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2018)

Damn, sold out already.
Time for AliBaBa


----------



## zvenx (Nov 26, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Have you ever cloned a crucial drive, i have heard the cloning software is not as good as Samsungs.




can't you use a third party app to clone?
Like on mac Carbon Copy Cloner does my backup and cloning duties.
rsp


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 26, 2018)

It’s sold out but you can still buy at that price you just won’t get it right away. I might get two. How do people feel about this drive performance wise?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2018)

zvenx said:


> can't you use a third party app to clone?
> Like on mac Carbon Copy Cloner does my backup and cloning duties.
> rsp


Yes it is possible to clone with third party app but iv'e heard some horror stories, i know the Samsung software works seamlessly so perhaps i'll just go with that, having said that Crucial 2tb at 209 is very tempting.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2018)

zvenx said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Hmmm vi-control isn't allowing me to post a valid link
> ...


Unfortunately not working for me.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2018)

Does this work?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 26, 2018)

I just ordered two drives at that price. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Does this work?



Yes it does, much appreciated, i actually didn't realize this was in the states, does anyone have experience ordering from that states to Europe with regard to import duty?


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 26, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> I just ordered two drives at that price. Thanks for letting us know.



I guess I should have ordered first, then shared, there sold out and I didn’t get one oh well.


Edit: No worries though as mentioned earlier they are still available to order, just not in stock. Worth waiting imho


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 26, 2018)

Acronis is a very mature Cloning app with lots of extras, and I heard great support, although in 15 years of using it I never needed support.
I’m haven’t upgraded every year for extras but upgraded for Windows 10/3 License in 2015.
Perfect clones no matter what storage d Vice you use.
1 stop clone shop.


----------



## pmountford (Nov 26, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Yes it does, much appreciated, i actually didn't realize this was in the states, does anyone have experience ordering from that states to Europe with regard to import duty?


I've just ordered today from Amazon.co.uk - they're still available. No import duty then! (Assuming you're in the UK)


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 26, 2018)

I went with B&H Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SSDs. Free shipping, no tax (Better than Amazon) and trust worthy retailer.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 26, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> I went with B&H Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SSDs. Free shipping, no tax (Better than Amazon) and trust worthy retailer.


I’ve been eyeing that all week, I love my Evo but I’m finding 1tb drives ain’t cutting it anymore. Great buy at 130$ tho can’t be that.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 26, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> I’ve been eyeing that all week, I love my Evo but I’m finding 1tb drives ain’t cutting it anymore. Great buy at 130$ tho can’t be that.



I have 5 blackmagic multidocks to fill. ....with samples


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 27, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> I have 5 blackmagic multidocks to fill. ....with samples


5 Docks? jeesh! 20 bays is crazy?? do you work for balckmagic? hahah not that it matters for us but I wish they updated that to TB3 last I talked to them about it in April it wasn't on the horizon for the next year.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 27, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> 5 Docks? jeesh! 20 bays is crazy?? do you work for balckmagic? hahah not that it matters for us but I wish they updated that to TB3 last I talked to them about it in April it wasn't on the horizon for the next year.



Lol nope don’t work for them. I just grab cheap used ones on eBay. What can I say, I love’m and they’re silent.


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 30, 2018)

OK, just received my Sandisk 2To 3D SSD, and here's the benchmarks using an external SATA cable. Cool enough, isn't it?


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 30, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> Have you ever cloned a crucial drive, i have heard the cloning software is not as good as Samsungs.



Just passing along a general heads up that I received from a friend regarding Samsungs cloning software: apparently it doesn't work when one drive is connected via a sata-to-usb adapter / disk enclosure, but it works fine when both drives are connected to sata. Thought I should mention it since it took him a good while to figure that out through trial and error. Might be a problem with his specific usb adapter though, not a general one, so I dunno...


----------



## Fox (Dec 3, 2018)

Sandisk SSD extreme 2TB for $300 at Amazon (for next 7 hrs.)


----------

